# Another new owner...



## enzo200500 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a few lines to introduce myself and the car.

Well, after some web based searching, decided the 3.2 Mk1 was the one to go for.
Have only today left a deposit with the Audi dealer for a '05 Avus Silver. 24k miles and quite tidy.
Athough, looking at some of the cars on the 'show and shine' threads, there may be a long way to go!!

Just a real shame I did not tie up with Johnwx and Dave(of Jack in box fame). Same postcode as John!!
the results speak for themselves Dave...

I've been browsing the forum for a few days to search for details etc. [smiley=book2.gif] 
I'll try not to ask too many daft questions though.

Steve.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Steve and welcome to the forum 

don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## enzo200500 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome all.

Forgot to add, the 3.2 is a DSG.

I have ran through 50 pages of previous threads, just searching for ideas. The options list is 'interesting'!!

Fatal to say, but may keep the mods simple to satrt with......

Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

